# 2015 Photo BOOth Build complete :)



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

Some details:


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Your photo booth looks AWESOME!!! Great job, very creative and fun!!! What type of camera set up do you use?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, look! Here's more details on your photo booth. I just commented in your party thread how much I like it. Seeing it up close makes me like it even more! Love the chair & details like the eyeball basket! Very cool!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe I missed a thread, but do you take the pictures of the people in there yourself with your camera or someone else does it or do you have a clicker in which they do it themselves...or did I miss something entirely?


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

I use a software called DSLRBooth connecting a camera and a microsoft surface and it is user prompted. So you touch the screen and it sets off a timer. You can see a preview of the shot and then the actual shot afterwards with several options to e-mail print etc..


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

I am using a Nikon DSLR


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome photo booth setup!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a great setup!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful and creepy setup! Love it!!


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Incredible job! The biggest compliment I can give you is that I want a photo booth just like yours.

Lovely Day...


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a perfect photobooth! I absolutely love it and totally want to copy you!


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

UPDATE: I set up the camera and light tonight and gave it a test (with my handsome builder) 









Another check mark on the to-do list! 6 days left until party day!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your creativity in setting up the past photo booths and the background on this year's photo area. Also love the BOOth name. Clever. Can see this being a big hit at parties. The see-thru frame on the wall was an ingenious idea. Do you print the photos out at the party or later? 

It would be funny if the others couldn't see the photo area to see the set up, and the person getting their picture didn't realize that the frame on the wall was a fake and when they got their printed picture back things were happening in the frame they never saw while posing for the photo. Obviously if people can see what's going on ahead of time it wouldn't be much of a surprise. 

hmm your set up reminded me I can use my Apple Watch as a remote to take photos with my iPhone....

have to say when I hear photo booth anymore I think of the photo booth segments on the former Jay Leno late night show where a person is hidden behind the booth and talks like they're the camera talking to the people.

Have a great party! The room look great. I'll have to check out your party thread.


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Do you print the photos out at the party or later?


I do both - you can print (I have a printer in my storage area/office) and you can share online. I also make the images available online afterwards so you can see everyone's' pictures


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

The Booth was a huge hit: I used the entire 100 sheets of photo paper I had purchased for the party and over 230 images were taken. Most people took their prints with them but a rather large number were left at the studio. I will eventually disperse them to their owners!









And here we are:









A couple people REALLY used it to it's best:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great photos, how fun to stage with friends like that. I wish someone would have done something like that for the parties I attended. Would have loved to have had as souveirs. Thanks for sharing your ideas and photos.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

OMG!!!! that was a FABULOUS idea!!! such an 'out of the box' (or out of the 'booth') way to do a photo booth!! ..... looks like it made a HUGE hit!


----------



## morgan231 (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks really great! The photo booths seem like the one that I saw in my friends wedding last month, which were organized by a wedding photo booth rentals in Toronto called Abbey Road Entertainment. Once again, Great work!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome!

i've always wanted a photo op in my yard/porch haunt ... it's in my "todo" list ... well, more like a wish, i'll do that someday list 

amk


----------

